# Five New HD Channels Uplinked...



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

here is the link http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Now when will they be turned on ?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

See the uplink thread for discussion.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1439780#post1439780


----------

